# سائق الشاحنة المظلوم !!



## مرتضى دعوب (18 مايو 2011)

*[font=&quot]
[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]عند مرور شاحنة من أمامنا بصوتها المدوى و الدخان المتصاعد منها و الغبار المتناثر من خلفها و أمامها ،ربما يتبادر إلى أذهان الكثيرين منّا أن سائقها شخصٌ غليظ القلب ، سيئ الطباع ، فظ القول عنيف الصفات .....فتعالوا لنلقى نظرة عجلى على هذه المهنة . [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]يتعرض السائق اثناء تادية عمله لمخاطر شتى مثل الإصابات و الأمراض المزمنة و التوتر النفسى الناتج عن تراكم الإلتزامات و ضيق الوقت و الإستعجال و تغطية النقص الناجم عن غياب زملاء آخرين ، بالإضافة إلى صيحات المسئول و تعبيراته الجارحة ،كما يعانى السائق من مخاطر مهنية مثل الأمراض الجلدية الناتجة من التعرق الكثير بسبب إرتداء الملابس العملية المصنوعة من المواد البترولية ذات الجودة المنخفضة و السعر الزهيد ، و سائق الشاحنة يجد كثيراً من المعاناة فى قضاء حاجته و تناول وجبة طعامه و حصوله على الماء البارد النظيف ، كما أن الأعطال التى تطرأ على مقاعد القيادة أو إهتراؤها نتيجة للإستخدام المتواصل و قلة إستجابة المسئولين لطلبات إصلاح و صيانة المرايا و المقاعد و المكابح و إستبدال الإطارات و السيور و الزيوت ، كلها ترفع من إحتمالات تعرض السائق لمخاطر شتى يكون ثمنها حياته أو صحته.[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]أن عدم خضوع السائقين لدورات تدريبية (إسعافات – حرائق – إصلاح الاعطال ) تجعلهم أقل خبرة و أبطأ تفاعلاً مع المستجدات خصوصاً إذا ما أضفنا إلى ذلك إستخفاف المسئولين  المعهود بعمليات الصيانة فالسائق لن يكون على دراية بمخاطر تدفق الوقود و الزيوت على قارعة الطريق أو فى التربة و المياه العذبة و لن يتورع عن إلقاء المخلفات و النفايات فى قارعة الطريق لأن العادة جعلت من ذلك أمراً مرضياً ، أما سوء ركن المركبة فهو سبب رئيسى للربكة المرورية و الحوادث .[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]أثبتت الدراسات أن قلة التركيز الناتجة عن تأخير وجبة الفطور للسائقين هى سبب رئيسى للحوادث و كما أن عدم شرب الماء بإنتظام فى الأجواء الساخنة يضر بالمخ و الجهاز العصبى المركزى ضرراً بليغاً .[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]سبل الوقاية :[/font]*
*[font=&quot]أولى خطوات السلامة هى التثقيف و التوعية و التدريب ثم متابعة الإلتزام بالتعليمات إذ لابد من متابعة لصيقة للتأكد من إنتظام عمليات الصيانة و التدوين الدقيق لكل تفاصيلها و حصر الأعطال و تصنيفها وفقاً لدرجة المجازفة التى تحتملها و الفحوصات الطبية و تقارير الحوادث ، و لابد من إختيار الملابس القطنية اللائقة لأن الملابس الفضفاضة أو ذات الزوائد (كالجلابية )ممكن أن تتسبب فى كوارث مميتة ، و لا ننسى أهمية الفحوصات الطبية التى تسبق و تعقب و تتخلل فترة عمل السائق فى المؤسسة لضمان حماية حقوق كل طرف و توفير أفضل ظروف عمل ..[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]والإلتزام بتسلسل عناصر برنامج العمل اليومى و تدوين الشكاوى و المقترحات تعد من أهم مقومات تحسين الأداء لأن إهمال النواقص أو الإستخفاف بها سيؤدى حتماً إلى حوادث و إصابات و الإصابات ربما تكون مميتة أو بليغة الشئ الذى يهدد بأضرار بليغة من الممكن ان تلحق بالسائق و باسرته والتى ربما تنضم إلى الهوامش الإجتماعية التى تمدّ يدها لتلقى المعونات من الجهات الحكومية و غير الحكومية ، و ما أسوأ أن تتحول اليد العليا إلى سفلى ...[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]و من المهم جداً للسائقين و رؤسائهم و المسئولين عنهم أن يتذكروا أن سائقى الشاحنات يعملون فى ظروف سيئة للغاية ( الطرق- الطقس – الوعى المرورى-...) و يتقاضون مقابل ذلك مرتبات ضئيلة لا تكاد تسد رمقهم ، و الإهمال أو الإستخفاف بحقوق هذه الشريحة سيقود دون شك إلى أسوأ المردودات الإجتماعية .[/font]*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
موضوع مميز
ليس سائقي الشاحنات فقط المظلومين بل كل سائقي المعدات الثقيلة مثل الجرافات و النقارات وغيرها فهؤلاء مشاكلهم أكثر أيضاً
اهتزاز
أغبرة
ضجيج
غازات
عوامل الجو
ومخاطر المهنة الأخرى حيث يعملون


----------



## مرتضى دعوب (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير يا باشمهندس 
مرورك الكريم شرف لنا !


----------



## sayed00 (21 مايو 2011)

لدى فكرة
ياريت حدمن الاخوة يعمل مقابله مع احد من هؤلاء الفئات (سائقى الشاحنات- مشغلىالاوناش البرجية - مشغلى المعدات الثقيلة...الخ) لنتعرف منهم شخصيا عن طباعهم تأثير المهنة فيهم و مستوى معلوماتهم بخصوص حماية انفسهم و حماية الاخرين

من يتطوع بذلك و يأتى لنا بانفراد

منتظركم


----------



## krazios (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك موضوع هادف


----------



## مرتضى دعوب (22 مايو 2011)

الزملاء سيد ، كرازيوس :
مشكورين على المرور الدسم ...
و يا باشمهندس سيد : أنا عملت الموضوع دة بعد عدة لقاءات اجريتها مع سائقى شاحنات ...
بقى لنا سائقى البلدوزرات و الرافعات البرجية و بقية الآليات الثقيلة ...و من المؤكد أنه سيكون موضوع فيه كثير من المعلومات الهامة ...
و لكم عميق شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## safety113 (22 مايو 2011)

*زاد الله من همتك*

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم
انا احتكاكي يومي مع سائقي الشاحنات الثقيلة ومشغلي الروافع البرجية والريكرية وسائقي البوب كات والفوركليفت ومشغلي المصاعد والبواكر والتركسات وووو....
صدقني لم يشكون يوما انهم مظلومون بل على العكس يوجد منهم من يستلذ بعمله ويستمتع به
وبالاحرى أغلبهم لو أشرت عليهم للعمل بمهنة أخرى / وقد فعلت ذلك بعد قراءتي مقالتك / صدقني رفضوا وفضلوا القيام بنفس عملهم رافعين شعار: اركض ركض الوحوش غير رزقك ما بتحوش
والسعادة الحقيقية هي رضي الإنسان بواقعه حتى لو كان صعبا أو مرا لكن إذا سخط الإنسان فسيكون أكثر شقاء. وذلك لأن الشخص غير السعيد يقضي أكثر من ضعف الوقت يفكِّر في الأحداث غير السارة في حياته، في حين أن الشخص السعيد يميل إلى البحث عن السعادة لينعم بها.
أخي الكريم:
**لقد تكفل الله بأرزاق الخلق وأقسم على ذلك فقال تعالى: 
** (وَفِي السَّمَاءِ رِزْقُكُمْ وَمَا تُوعَدُونَ *فَوَرَبِّ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ لَحَقٌّ مِثْلَ مَا أَنَّكُمْ تَنْطِقُونَ) (الذريات:22-23) 
** فعلى الإنسان المؤمن أن لا يجعل مسألة الرزق حائلا بينه وبين قول الحقيقة
ان كل عملنا في مجال السلامة يندرج تحت هدف أسمى هو
**نسبة الحوادث تساوي الصفر
مهما كان نوع هذا الاذى كبيرا ام صغيرا اضاءة ام ضجيجا غبارا او دخانا سموما او حرارة سقوطا ام صعودا
من واجبنا ان نؤمن ظروف عمل مريحة لكل الناس بما فيهم اصدقاؤنا سائقي الشاحنات
شكرا لك على هذه اللفتة الكريمة تجاه سائقي الشاحنات
كل يرضى بقسمته وادعو لك كما ادعو للسائقين والمشغلين:
**زاد الله من همتك
** ووسع عليك رزقك 
** ومنحك نفسا راضية وقلبا مطمئنا ويدا كريمة منفقة في سبيل الله*​


----------

